# maxima starting problem



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a 1997 Maxima GXE. It is difficult to start in warm weather when using the A/C. The starter will engage and turn over but the engine will not start right away. If you shuit the A/C off, it starts easier. I am told this is common with this car. Anyone else have the same experience? Can this be corrected?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

You should always turn off all your components when you leave the car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanx for the info!


----------

